# In the Surf - "Read the water"



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

> ...Know how to "Read the water".


A few tips that might help (can't hurt, anyways):

- http://stripersurf.com/scast101_1.html

(Scroll down to the bottom of the page here for the "Read the Water" note)
- http://stripersurf.com/ibsp2.html

'Got some more?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Good Reading*

These tips and the ways of reading a beach or shoal can also be applied to boating as well.. On the planks you're kinda trapped into what there is to fish,but you can still use it to some degree.. With some,it takes yrs(me being one  )of practice and eyestrain to pick up some of these suttle changes,just by looking at the waves. Didn't see "outsucks" mentioned,but they are a good thing to keyin on as well,in finding fish.. Thanks for the links...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

drumdum...piers do take years...if you are like me you have your flattie spot, spanish spot, etc...and storms can change everything...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

rattler said:


> drumdum...piers do take years...if you are like me you have your flattie spot, spanish spot, etc...and storms can change everything...


 If you fish one pier long enough,it can change and go right back to the same as it was yrs before. Had a spot we called the "Dorkhole" on Avon that has disappeared and reappeared at least two or three times...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*real pics*

On another forum, I saw a picture of the beach that a guy took with a digital camera.

He had arrows pointing to places to fish. I wonder if anyone knows of any similar pictures.

Might make understanding the reading of the surf a whole lot easier.

Jeff


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Jeff, if you are talking about the one I think you are, that is the best and easiest to understand and picture I have yet to see. Pics and explantations. Poppy knows his stuff as does Gil, so search for some of thier posts, and you will learn much. If not what I think, you'll have no idea what the HE77 I am talking about. Any specifics or help I can give shoot me a pm and get back at you.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey jef, I learned to read the beach from someone who was real good at it and it took a couple years to get the whole deal down.
I feel the best way to learn is to ride the beach alot with a good surf fisherman and talk about the structure you are seeing.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*sounds like a plan*

Well I guess I will be forced  to tag along with someone when they are going surf fishing. 
Oh well. If it is the only way I can learn then so be it.

Maybe someone can take a picture of what a good spot looks like (if you dont want some big guy riding with you lowering your m.p.g. )

Not of the location, but more of what real life water indicators look like.

Thanks again to everyone for their help.

Jeff

I


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Surf Reading 101*

See this link from FISHMOJO.com


http://fishmojo.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=14


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Also jef, a lot of reading the beach is the movement of the waves, when you freeze frame them, like in a photo, it is harder to see what the bottom looks like, which is what reading the beach is all about.
The above link to Mo's post is excellent.
May we can get together at some point and take a ride in Hatteras on the South beach, that is a great place to learn. The beach has all the kinds of structure and it is pretty easy to read.

PS I learned a lot from Mr. Ed Griffin, he was 75 at the time and knew more about reading a beach than I ever thought about.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

waves up in the short...waves down in the trofff...waves meet in the downside...don't promise...but works on an unknown beach for me...


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

the mo's tips are the best of heard on this subject ever, easy to read and a real beach to back it up.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap he put some time and effort into making that clip.. He used to have that on his ole Hat Explorer board,great read..


----------

